# I kept this one for me...



## tinasmith04 (Nov 3, 2012)

Over the years I have given most afghans that I make away. Here is one I kept for myself. I really love it.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow! It is totally beautiful! Glad you kept it for yourself.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its beautiful, I'd keep it too


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous!!
So much work and what lovely color combinations!
No wonder you kept it for yourself!
I would too!


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Did you sew the motifs together as you went or make them all and then put it together? Such beautiful work and colors!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Glad you kept it, it's really beautiful.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

You picked a beauty to keep! You have a good eye for color, it is so soft and cozy looking! Your workmanship is outstanding. Hope you don't mind but I'm keeping a copy of the picture for inspiration.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow! Wonderful afghan! And the colours are gorgeous.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

That really is so pretty, I would have kept that too, such a lovely colour combination.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Really pretty. I can see why you would keep it for yourself.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful colour combinations and design. How long does it take you to make it, as there seems to be so much work involved?


----------



## dpise (Jul 27, 2014)

I agree beautiful. Love the colors on the afghan too.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't blame you for keeping this beauty.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

That looks like a lot of work, very pretty. Glad you kept this for yourself, I like you tend to give everything away but keep saying I will keep the next thing I make.....


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Good decision to keep this one. It is beautiful, and has lots of work in it. thanks for showing us.


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Just gorgeous! Wish I could crochet. Have bookmarked this one. Robin in MA.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

One of the nicest granny square ones I've seen, the colours are perfect.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I love it too! Gorgeous.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

So pretty!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Totally beautiful!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I just LOVE it. Love the color choices and how you put it together.
I must learn to crochet!!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I definitely would have kept it too.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Your afghan is so pretty. You would appreciate it more than anyone else. Most people don't realize the time put into a beauty like this. Later it could be passed down in the family. Display it with pride.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

I can see why!! Really special.


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

Absolutely beatiful. I wouldn't part with it eaither.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

You SHOULD love it--it's beautiful! It's always a treat to make something lovely for oneself.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So very lovely, I can see why you kept it for yourself!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Your choice of colors is perfect and I love the symmetry of your design. I don't know how you joined your motifs but it is perfectly done.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

I do the same. I would also keep this one for myself. It's very very pretty.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is beautiful, good for you on keeping this one.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

It's gorgeous! I wouldn't have given it away, either!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Just gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful, can't wait to hear how you joined. I would keep it as well.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Stunning! I would have kept this one for myself as well.Love the colour combination.Your crochet work is fabulous.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

WOW, stunning, I would have kept that one too.


----------



## Movveit (Oct 19, 2013)

It's beautiful  love the colours.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is lovely, love the colours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful work! It looks stunning and am so pleased you are keeping it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

It's a beauty! Good one to keep.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

You were wise to keep this for yourself! It's stunning. I love it.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is gorgeous.


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

It's gorgeous. I can see why you would not want to give it away.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Marieta (Sep 3, 2013)

That is absolutely stunning. I get very envious when I see such beautiful work! I am very reluctant to do motif crochet as sewing all the ends in put me off. But when I look at the end result it's so worth it. Congratulations and very well done. You can leave it to me in your will!! haha


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Amazing... beautiful colours.... I would have kept it too.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't blame you for keeping it for yourself. Awesome work and I love your colors.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

It's outstanding. So pretty.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow what a beautiful afgan. I love the colors. Don't let anyone talk you out of keeping it. How long did it take you to make?
Moonieboy


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Beautiful. I'd keep this one also.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful. I couldn't part with it either.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would keep it to, it is stunning.


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

This is beautiful!! I love the color combination! I crocheted an afghan in much brighter scraps of yarn. The pattern was called scraps to beauty. Yours and mine look alike except for the color combination.

Nancy


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

After all that work it is only right that you should keep it :thumbup:


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

OMG!!!!!!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Enjoy!


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

It is really beautiful, And my goodness so much work.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

That is just so gorgeous! Love the colors!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

It is beautiful! I would of kept it too.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful, like a flower garden, especially in WI winters.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

It is beautiful, good for you finally keeping something for yourself


----------



## Wendy Woo (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful, no wonder you kept it. So far I've managed granny square and corner to corner blankets, must get round to different shapes!


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Well done. Good decision. Put your initials and date on it, like the quilters do. This is heirloom quality.


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

lovely


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I can see why! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! I love the colors, so pretty.


----------



## susandvorak (May 12, 2011)

It's beautiful, I love the colors you put together. Looks like a flower garden!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Ohhh Yeah that is a keeper! Lovely and great work.


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Well Done!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

It is very beautiful. I love the different colors and how they blend in together. Very nice.


----------



## tinasmith04 (Nov 3, 2012)

The motifs were crocheted individually and sewn together....138 of them.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

That is beautiful! I love the colors you chose.


----------



## tinasmith04 (Nov 3, 2012)

Casey47 said:


> Your choice of colors is perfect and I love the symmetry of your design. I don't know how you joined your motifs but it is perfectly done.


The motifs are sewn together through the back loops.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Gorgeous blanket! Your colours are fantastic together, very soothing.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Its beautiful, I'd keep it too


You did a great job...you deserve it...


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

It's very pretty. I don't blame you for keepping it!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

oh how beautiful!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

It's very lovely. You deserve to keep it after all that work.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

good for you!


----------



## Pamela Jean (Aug 22, 2011)

A beautiful choice of pattern and colors. Definitely an heirloom.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh how lovely!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I can see why you kept it-it is lovely!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful! I can see why you kept it!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just awesome!!! I am glad you kept it yourself--nobody appreciates your work like you do!!!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## _lovable70 (Oct 26, 2012)

So sweet. It's new but has that vintage look.
The colors, the patterns and the white trim turn
it into a beautiful picture.


----------



## jojo44 (Jul 6, 2013)

Really nice!!!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Wow! It is totally beautiful! Glad you kept it for yourself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

It's gorgeous! Bravo  enjoy it!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Gorgeous.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I love it, too!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is beautiful


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Wonderful. Great colors.


----------



## morning70glory (Oct 11, 2013)

This is a beautiful treasure. It blooms with a gentle sweetness.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

it reminds me of soft assorted berries. VERY LOVELY!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful. hope you don't fold and give it away like I am sure most of us do.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

No wonder you kept it. Great design and colours.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

What pattern did you use?


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

My goodness! You had to have put a lot of work into this one. I don't blame you for keeping this one for yourself! Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

Your afghan is beautiful, I hope you've enjoy using it over the years. The colors are so calming and relaxing.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful with gorgeous colors!


----------



## spynie (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful love the colours you have used


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I love your color choices and how much white you used. Definitely a keeper!!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

It is beautiful and eye catching. Great job.

Norma


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Ditto to everything everyone else has said about the BEAUTIFUL blanket. You "deserve" to keep it for yourself. For over 30 years I gave away everything I crocheted, knit, sewed or embroidered and then one day FINALLY decided to keep something for myself. It felt good! Now I do it more often.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

That is so pretty. Love the colors you used.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful and definitely a keeper!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jenuyne (Mar 20, 2011)

beautiful, love the colors


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

stunning!

hazel


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful! I sure don't blame you for keeping it.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I can see why you kept it. Beautiful.


----------



## Loves2Knit (Feb 21, 2011)

Those are the most relaxing and "peaceful" colors on that afghan. Beautiful job!


----------



## Nevada Nell (Jun 18, 2014)

So lovely! The colors are very restful. So glad you kept it for yourself


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

tinasmith04 said:


> Over the years I have given most afghans that I make away. Here is one I kept for myself. I really love it.


OOoOoo Georgous! What a great family heirloom to be!
:thumbup:


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Fabulous. Beautiful colours


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely delightful, I would keep this one too!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful work,love the colors.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

That is truly lovely! If you ever tire of it, please let me know and I'll send you my address!! :lol:


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

That is really beautiful. Makes me want to learn to crochet.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

I made one like that years ago for my mother. Before she died she gave it back to me and it is on my bed now. I love the pattern and the colors.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW! That is a gorgeous afghan. I love the colors and you did a beautiful job of crocheting this.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

tinasmith04 said:


> Over the years I have given most afghans that I make away. Here is one I kept for myself. I really love it.


so beautiful


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

Sorry but you're sending it to me...the colors are perfect for my bedroom and the whole thing is simply beautiful
!!!


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Very pleasing color combination in a beautiful afghan.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very Beautiful work.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is beautiful


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Simply beautiful.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

That is simply gorgeous! What size is it? You did a wonderful job.
CeliaJ


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW - I would keep it also - beautiful


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

tinasmith04 said:


> Over the years I have given most afghans that I make away. Here is one I kept for myself. I really love it.


Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Stunning! I would keep it too!


----------



## GrannyAnnie (Jun 12, 2011)

It is beautiful. I would have kept it too!


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow the Afghan is stunning.


----------



## Dena Behrns (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh this is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Gail DSouza said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous!!
> So much work and what lovely color combinations!
> No wonder you kept it for yourself!
> I would too!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

It is lovely, the colors are beautiful!


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Can you tell me what patterns you used for the blanket? Willie


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't blame you. I couldn't give that one away either. Beautiful.


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

It is beautiful


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

It happens to lots of people - make something, then give it away. We do it all the time. But sometimes, we just need to keep something our hands have done. Congratulations! You kept one that you like. And I say, "You made a good choice."


----------



## tinasmith04 (Nov 3, 2012)

celiaj said:


> That is simply gorgeous! What size is it? You did a wonderful job.
> CeliaJ


It's approximately 54" x 74".


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Beautiful - what a treasure! :thumbup:


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Well deserved!! Good on you


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very pretty :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You did a beautiful job, love your colors!


----------



## caseykey (Jun 14, 2013)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

That is so beautiful. I give most of mine away too. :thumbup:


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

That is so beautiful. I give most of mine away too. :thumbup:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I can see why! Very beautiful.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

so do I. wonderful. is there a pattern please?


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Fantastic


----------



## VictoriaJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I can see why, it's a masterpiece!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Oh, wow! That came out stunning!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Fantastic!


----------



## ADyanne (Sep 30, 2013)

I can see why you kept it. It's beautiful!


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Very beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## kirkyig (May 1, 2011)

really beautiful but also time consuming,How long did it take you to make?


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Great pattern and LOVE-LOVE the colors.


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautiful! No wonder you love it!


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

No wonder you're keeping it. It's beautiful.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

I can see why you love it. It's stunning!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

It is very attractive.
Do you live near Bristol?


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

One of the prettiest afghans I've ever seen!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Can you remember how much yarn you used to make it. I must have a go at something like this.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

It's beautiful, I would have kept it too


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## tinasmith04 (Nov 3, 2012)

Inspired by the comments, I pulled this out of retirement. I had given it to my mom to finish after I thought about selling it unfinished on ebay....even though she doesn't crochet much. I started it for a sister a LONG time ago but am going to finish it so that each of my children can have one. Thanks for the inspiration!! Plus...my mom is happy I took it back.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

This is one of the prettest Afghans I've ever seen and the design is amazing and so pretty. I don't blame you for keeping it for yourself as I think I would have done the same.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Its beautiful, I'd keep it too


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful afghan. I would keep it also. What pattern did you use.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

so pretty!!


----------



## Omaose (Mar 25, 2013)

If you ever decide to give it away , i would love- love-love it !


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I would keep it too - lots of work, but it is gorgeous.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Nice. And lots of work.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

This is really beautiful, no wonder you want to keep it for yourself.

Can you give me the name of the pattern. I would love to give it a try.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lovely work - nice choice of colours


----------

